# Eskimo Mako Ice Auger?



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I noticed Cabela's had this power auger on sale for $299.00. Is this a good power auger for the money? Also in Utah is there size restrictions on the hole size? Would a 8" auger be okay for most waters in Utah?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

It's what I use.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> • When you're fishing through the ice, you may not fish through a hole that's more than 12 inches wide. The only exceptions are at Bear Lake, Flaming Gorge Reservoir and Fish Lake. For more information about ice fishing at these waters, please see Rules for specific waters on page 20.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Ice Augers are kind of like the Chevy vs Ford thing.
Some like Eskimo and some like Strikemaster.

In my opinion, they both make good augers. Now remember that these engines are 2 stroke and can be temperamental. If you keep the engine clean, tuned up and well maintained, the Mako will be a very good auger.

The trick is in the maintenance.
Always use fresh gas and oil
Add stabilizer to the fuel every tank
Add Sea Foam to every tank [optional to some mandatory for me]
Replace blades when needed
Store for summer with an empty fuel tank [run fuel out so carb is also empty of fuel]


----------

